# Visa 417



## mbrown93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, i am looking into a visa 417 as ive booked a months travels with a normal holiday visa but now will want to stay on a bit longer i think! somebody mentioned to me that you can only ever have one 417 working visa though, is this right? and if so what do you do next time?! 
thank you x


----------

